# JP's stash



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

I know Daren keeps a "private stash" in the corner of his garage. I just cut some awesome blister maple and spalted birch that I am going to keep for myself. Some of the rest of the pile will go into inventory. (wood) Addiction is a terrible thing!!!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice JP , yea stash material for sure.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Beautiful stuff...........Jealous


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I can only imagine how that will look finished. Nice.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Some of the small strip pieces off the mill of that stuff went into flooring for the dining room, will be laying it soon. I think it will be the funkiest looking floor ever!. Will post some pics when done.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Sweet. What is it about killer wood that we want to walk on it?

Everytime my wife sees me take something exciting off the mill (it's all exciting to me) she says "Ooooh can we use that for flooring somewhere?" I have got to where I say "Sure. You want it laid over your Bois D' Arc floor, the Walnut, Cedar, or the Spalted Live Oak flooring you couldn't live without?" :laughing:

Wood addiction. I know what ya mean feller, but there's a lot worse things you could be addicted to. :thumbsup:


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice looking wood.I set aside my best for guitar tops.Nothing like a fancy looking guitar.Mark


----------

